# Anyone know of a site that sells Smith I/OX replacement lenses?



## Tropical (Nov 13, 2012)

I've recently bought a Smith I/OX goggles from Amazon. Sweet looking thing, feels great too. 

Only one problem. Black frame was suppose to come with the Ignitor lens and the Blue sensor mirror lens. What I got instead are Ignitor Lens and and RC36 Lens. 

What the heck am I suppose to do with a pair of lens that are almost similar in VLT? So long story short. I need to buy a replacement sensor mirror lens, be it gold, blue or red so that I can use my Smith I/OX in dim light. 

Google not helping me here. Using keyword of Smith I/OX replacement lenses get me sites selling goggles and not the lens. Smith Optics itself is out of stock. Pro-lens block me from entering since my IP is showing me to be from Singapore. 

Nuts, outta options here. Any help guys?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Tropical said:


> I've recently bought a Smith I/OX goggles from Amazon. Sweet looking thing, feels great too.
> 
> Only one problem. Black frame was suppose to come with the Ignitor lens and the Blue sensor mirror lens. What I got instead are Ignitor Lens and and RC36 Lens.
> 
> ...


Have a look at eBay.com, it is an online auction site where companies sell all kinds of things. Has a search box close to the top of the page and if you type in "Smith I/O Replacement Lens", you get this. Includes several sellers that ship internationally/worldwide.


----------



## Tropical (Nov 13, 2012)

I/OX lens are the same as I/O?

They are interchangeable? I/O lens can be used in I/OX frames?

I did try ebay and I discarded them because I thought they are not interchangeable. 

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Tropical said:


> I/OX lens are the same as I/O?
> 
> They are interchangeable? I/O lens can be used in I/OX frames?
> 
> ...


No, my bad - I missed the X in your original post. Pretty sure I have seen the IOX lenses on eBay as well, but right now it is only the complete Googles.
Keep an eBay search and also drop an email to Smith customer service.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

These guys list the replacement lenses, but say they are out of stock. However, they will email you when the lenses are back in stock.


----------



## Tropical (Nov 13, 2012)

Ah thanks. I will keep an eye out on that site. 

Also, guess I will have to drop an email to smith customer service and wait. 

Amazon I've tried that too, no go.

LOL, have anyone tried snowboarding at night with ignitor lens or RC36 lens?


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been using my io's for 2 years now and i only ever use the mirrored lens. We get some nasty overcast days and in our group the lens range from the basic amber oakleys to some dark black electrics and every single person complains that they can't see.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

stunt66 said:


> We get some nasty overcast days and in our group the lens range from the basic amber oakleys to some dark black electrics and every single person complains that they can't see.


duh...use blue sensor mirrors

OP, many brands did a more limited production run, reduced material availability and shipping issues have coincided to have very limited availablity at this time in the season. This year, the smart person would have placed an order or bought in Aug/Sept. My main shop said they were only able to get their pre order inventory, doubt they could get more and some item were just sold out at the distributor level. My daughter is still waiting for some stuff she ordered in Aug/Sept and they noted that they are not shipping til mid dec. Her smith proform even took awhile to arrive.


----------



## Tropical (Nov 13, 2012)

I understand what you mean, wrathfuldeity. Everything seems to be limited in stock. I hope your daughter's stuff arrive soon. 

Anyway, I got lucky at Smith optics website. They restocked on red sensor mirrors, platinum lens and ignitor lens. I'm going to order a red sensor from them.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Even smithoptics.com doesn't have them in stock.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

interesting Smith are replacing the usual sensor mirror with the RC36....and they don't have any in stock. They were getting a lot of complaints (including from me) that the sensor mirrors were fogging between the lenses, so they're (finally) probably (hopefully) changing things around with those.

for me, the RC36 are barely doable in overcast conditions and really pretty bad in overcast+shadowed (like end of the day when in the glades) - jack of all trades/master of none type deal. 

I/OX lenses are too big and do not fit in regular I/O frames


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> duh...use blue sensor mirrors
> 
> OP, many brands did a more limited production run, reduced material availability and shipping issues have coincided to have very limited availablity at this time in the season. This year, the smart person would have placed an order or bought in Aug/Sept. My main shop said they were only able to get their pre order inventory, doubt they could get more and some item were just sold out at the distributor level. My daughter is still waiting for some stuff she ordered in Aug/Sept and they noted that they are not shipping til mid dec. Her smith proform even took awhile to arrive.


Yeah, this time of year is tough for hot items like the I/O or IO/X. Happened to me last year. I was dead set on a pair of I/Os but everyone and their mother seemed to want a pair.


----------

